# Trying to setup nvidia card with x... xorgproto/*proto issue



## oldzy (Sep 16, 2018)

I have this working on my main computer running 11.2... nvidia 390.67 driver installed from PORTS (with ACPI_PM option enabled) as `startx` would not start if the driver was installed via the PKG method.

However, on a 2nd computer (w/ Asus GeForce GT 1030 video card) I am trying to setup with 11.2... the nvidia driver it tries to install via PORTS is 390.77_2. It  hangs near the end with err messages about conflicting 'proto' packages as it wants to install 'xorgproto'. So I searched and found those old *proto packages had to be removed. So I removed them with `pkg version -l \? | cut -f 1 -w | grep -v compat | xargs pkg delete -fy` and reinstalled 'x11/nvidia-driver and it installed x11/xorgproto fine... and `startx` starts ok now.

The problem now is that trying to upgrade or install any packages via `pkg`... it keeps wanting to install all those removed 'proto' packages under 'New packages to be INSTALLED:' And there are like 23 of them. Is there any way to ignore them?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

You're trying to mix latest ports and quarterly packages, that's why things are 'flipping' back and forth. The quarterly repository has the old xproto* stuff, the latest repository has the new.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like https://reviews.freebsd.org/rP479538 makes _latest_ ports tree actually (vs formally) incompatible with _quarterly_ environment. I can only suggest explicitly fetching 2018Q3 ports branch and rebuilding _nvidia-driver_ from that. (Well, that or just ignore the problem, it will go away once 2018Q4 is branched.)


----------



## oldzy (Sep 17, 2018)

Thx. It is the exact same issue/err (rm_init_adapter failed) as https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/nvidia-fails-on-11-2-prerelease.65746/ (390.67 vs 390.48 nvidia driver though) when installing the nvidia driver via PKG. 

For now, I just deleted xorgproto and reinstalled the old xproto packages. Works fine for now... until I update the nvidia driver again. I did not want to have to mix pkg and ports, but it seemed liked the only way to get the nvidia driver to work and start x properly.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2018)

oldzy said:


> It is the exact same issue/err (rm_init_adapter failed) as https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/nvidia-fails-on-11-2-prerelease.65746/ (390.67 vs 390.48 nvidia driver though) when installing the nvidia driver via PKG.


Totally different issue. That one was caused because the packages are built for 11.1. This causes problems on 11.2 for kernel modules like the one the NVidia driver installs.


----------



## oldzy (Sep 19, 2018)

That was the initial issue (kept getting a NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! err msg))... which is why I then installed nvidia-driver from ports. It installed 390.77 instead of the 390.67 that came with pkg. startx then worked... then resulted in the xproto/xorgproto conflict issue.

Anyway, I deleted xorgproto and reinstalled the old xproto* and 'pkg upgrade/install' and startx works fine for now even though it is not a proper way to do it I guess. I prefer to just use the pkg utility, and this nvidia driver has been the only issue so far where I had to use ports instead IIRC. I had to do the exact same on my main computer (install the nvidia driver via ports), but I thought it was b/c ACPI_PM was not enabled via pkg. Could be wrong though, and it was the same kernel dependent version issue.

Thx


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2018)

oldzy said:


> Anyway, I deleted xorgproto and reinstalled the old xproto* and 'pkg upgrade/install' and startx works fine for now even though it is not a proper way to do it I guess. I prefer to just use the pkg utility, and this nvidia driver has been the only issue so far where I had to use ports instead IIRC.


FreeBSD 11.1 is almost EoL, only a few more days. Once that happens the packages will get built for 11.2 (the NVidia package will be useful again). First days of October should also see a refresh of the quarterly port/package branch, then this xproto* issue will be resolved too.


----------

